# 6.0 engine covers



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a up close picture of the 6.0 engine covers? Mine are chipping or the silver is coming off and I'd like to have them re painted but I'm not sure what the stock ones looked like. Or if anyone knows where you can pick them up at (haha).


----------



## Evilgoat06 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just repainted mine red to match the car. There are pics in my profile of when they were silver, or PM me ur digits n Ill text a pic of them red. Turned out great!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get them painted and put them on the shelf. They do nothing positive for the engine and potentially a couple of negative things. I'm not sure where the plastic engine cover idea came from but it should have been dropped. Clean the engine. The parts are pretty. If you want to keep the engine covered up leave the hood closed. That's a very effective cover.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

2006 gto engine - Google Search


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Get them painted and put them on the shelf. They do nothing positive for the engine and potentially a couple of negative things. I'm not sure where the plastic engine cover idea came from but it should have been dropped. Clean the engine. The parts are pretty. If you want to keep the engine covered up leave the hood closed. That's a very effective cover.


That looks killer with your intake!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The FAST 102, BBK fuel rails and Holley polished valve covers help but I thought mine looked pretty good before I installed those. I get asked about the power steering reservoir (which is ugly stock) all the time. I painted it with Rustoleum Universal any surface paint while still hooked up. Just slide the container off the bracket, tape stuff off, cover the engine with paper and spray away. You don't need to see through it. There's a dip stick on the cover.


----------



## nomiss05 (Jul 12, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> The FAST 102, BBK fuel rails and Holley polished valve covers help but I thought mine looked pretty good before I installed those. I get asked about the power steering reservoir (which is ugly stock) all the time. I painted it with Rustoleum Universal any surface paint while still hooked up. Just slide the container off the bracket, tape stuff off, cover the engine with paper and spray away. You don't need to see through it. There's a dip stick on the cover.


Are you happy with your fast 102?


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

nomiss05 said:


> Are you happy with your fast 102?


+1 102 on an 04 seemed like overkill to me.


----------

